# What measuring device do you use when estimating?



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget to use your tools at hand as well. Some hammers are 16" long, the blade of a combination square 1", the handle of said square 3/4" thick, your level (should be pretty obvious). Or judge based on window sizes and furniture. Tape measure always works for me.....and the batteries are never dead.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

trav007 said:


> Don't forget to use your tools at hand as well. Some hammers are 16" long, the blade of a combination square 1", the handle of said square 3/4" thick, your level (should be pretty obvious). Or judge based on window sizes and furniture. Tape measure always works for me.....and the batteries are never dead.


That is if your wife hasn't got a hold of it........


----------



## painterdude (Aug 4, 2008)

after over 30 years I look at a project, inside or outside and go, 1-gallon, 2-gallons,3-gallons etc. etc....then i figure out how long its gonna take and what I want to make per day....usually I make out better than I think. Just measuring something doesn't take in factor such as access, type of materials to be coated, repair and time for repairs. Bidding something out of a book or math formula may be great for ball park ideas, but experience and know how does it better all the time. pd


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

What do those Hilti pd-20 do?


----------

